

Trying out the new Vulkan graphics API on PowerVR GPUs - alexvoica
http://blog.imgtec.com/powervr/trying-out-the-new-vulkan-graphics-api-on-powervr-gpus

======
freehunter
So would this help older games with updated drivers, or only for newer games
that use this new version? I have a Windows tablet with a dual-core Atom and a
PowerVR GPU and it performs worse in 3D graphics than my pre-iPad netbook with
a single core Atom and Intel GMA.

~~~
alexvoica
Companies would create a separate Vulkan driver that would live alongside the
OpenGL ES driver; the article mentions some of the advantages in terms of
performance and stability.

------
agumonkey
The CPU usage drop is impressive, and great news for embedded devices.

